# Best shipping methods.



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

So I have sold a few peaces of furniture to people that need it mailed to them, They are like 24X48 coffie tables. What is the best shipping method? I used to go to the UPS store and pay them to box it up and ship it off but they have gotten so expensive.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I just don't like the idea of designing small furniture to come apart, it make me feel like I am Ikea, am I wrong in thinking this way? Does anyone else do that?


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Shipping cost are killing internet sales. most of the time it costs more than the item costs


----------



## junipercanyon (Jan 10, 2011)

I just used an online source for the first time called www.freightcenter.com. You enter your package size and weight, and they post back a quote list from several shipping companies. I had first called FedEx and was quoted $700 to ship my package. Using this site I was able to pick from the quote list and was charged $300. You can set everything up online or give them a call (which I did) and they have very helpful and polite people who set everything up for you. All I had to do was have the package ready for pickup. I was given this site information from a fellow lumberjock who was recieving the package who said they have used this site before. Pretty nice resource, with no fees to use.


----------

